# How many baths?



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Just wondering, how often do yall bathe your fluffs? I have been doing once a week but I find myself wanting him to smell fresh all of the time which he really doesn't mid-week lol.*


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I bathe the girls weekly and they go to the groomers once a month. But they same thing happens here mid week they loose the fresh smell. I brush there teeth every night and baby wipe them before bed. Keeps them a little cleaner.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

A lot of people give there fluffs a weekly bath. I don't believe giving him one more then once a week on a regular basis is good for his skin. I Opey a once a week sometime and then go a little longer depending on his week.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Ya, I wouldn't bathe more than once a week. I was thinking about freshening sprays, however, I am not too sure how great those are for their coat.*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Once a week, every Sunday morning!!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I do once a week unless he gets extra filthy for some reason. I think if you wash his face/ under eye area daily or every other day it helps a lot with the "freshness". A lot of us use one called Spa Lavish. Also try a grooming spray when you brush him. There are a few good ones out there. It's hard to keep these white fluffs white and fluffy!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Most of the time once a week but sometimes with Kelly and Reese and when Riley was in full coat i will or would do 2x a week.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Used to be once a week but now every 10 days, sometimes more and sometimes less - depending on how much time he's spent outside.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Thank you all for the input! I think Maxi just enjoys getting extra dirty while running around in our community doggie park haha. Pretty much everyday I am getting dirt and twigs out of his coat. I am going to try the baby wiping every night though, I think that should do the trick.*


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad to help! I use baby-wipes on the bum or antibacterial wipes too on the paws for light dirt; If the feet get really dirty (ie. after a long walk), I just wash the feet with some shampoo or dish-soap (thanks JMM- Jackie for that tip!).


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

every 10 days for mine, when i did it once a week i was really light on the shamp every other time.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If there was only Secret -- I would bath her about every 3 days. I often do bath her mid-week. Neither Tilly nor Lacie have a problem staying clean.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> If there was only Secret -- I would bath her about every 3 days. I often do bath her mid-week. Neither Tilly nor Lacie have a problem staying clean.


Haha Yes I know what you mean. Maxi gets into everything outside, and I mean like climbing in bushes.... lol. So I strive to keep him as clean as possible especially because he sleeps in our bed.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus has skin problems. So he is bathed at least every other day. But sometimes daily.

I keep him shaved down  so it is quick.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Gus has skin problems. So he is bathed at least every other day. But sometimes daily.
> 
> I keep him shaved down  so it is quick.


Aw, poor guy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In the good weather, seems like Roo swims or gets hosed off a couple times a week. My show dogs I've bathed every 5 days regularly with no issues.


----------



## angel_chow (Aug 1, 2012)

I just adopted my aunt's maltese bec she can no longer look after her. She smells a little bit 4 days after taking a bath. Is there anyway that i can keep her smelling fresh? She licks herself a
lot and i think that's one of the reasons. Hope you can give me other tips. I am from Manila,Philippines so i don't have access to Spa Lavish. 😥


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

hmmm, guess I'm the odd one out, my yorkie needs a bath every week, but Lexie stays pretty clean, so every other week...maybe because she's old and doesn't really get that dirty anymore.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

i always clean his paws after he has run in the garden and i baby wipe him down every night (following a post a read on here) seems to work but its been exactly a week today and hes getting a bit stinky!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I do baths for the boys once a week


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Okay, so I think I have found a routine for freshness that works the best for us. Maxi gets bathed once a week, baby wiped every night, face washed twice a day, teeth brushed every night, and a spritz of vanilla oatmeal fragrance spray mid week. Sounds like a lot, but this keeps him the cleanest! *


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Maxi will be snuggle ready at all times!! That's worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

MaxisMommie said:


> *Okay, so I think I have found a routine for freshness that works the best for us. Maxi gets bathed once a week, baby wiped every night, face washed twice a day, teeth brushed every night, and a spritz of vanilla oatmeal fragrance spray mid week. Sounds like a lot, but this keeps him the cleanest! *


Wow!! That's one clean doggie!!! What kind of wipes do you use? I give my babies a bath every other week and have them groomed every 5 weeks. I wipe their feet every time they come in and clean and comb their faces every day.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella goes to the groomer every other week. In between, I use doggie baby wipes on a daily basis and if she needs it, I will give her a bath after the first week.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Haha Yes, I do love my snuggleing time with my Maxi. Also, to answer your question BradyLily, I just use human baby wipes ( Huggies to be exact) lol.*


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks! Good to know! Sometimes they need that little extra cleaning when they've been in the yard for a long time. We have a mobile groomer and they know when she arrives and I have to close the bedroom doors because they try and run under the beds. Brady will need a bath today because he went swimming and I don't want to keep the chlorine on him for too long. The levels are low in our pool and it's very very hot outside so I let him come in for a while. Lily wants nothing to do with the pool, so she never goes in.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*No problem! and that is so funny that they run under the beds hehe*


----------



## angel_chow (Aug 1, 2012)

Is using dove unscented soap safe for our dogs?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Hey angel_chow,*
*You know I have heard of people on here using dove and said that it works nicely. As for me, I have used pantene silicone free shampoo on him before and it was safe. Currently, I am using RosieBGood marshmallow shampoo which is a puppy shampoo and Tresemme conditioner. I really love this combo! So to answer your question, dove should be just fine just don't use it around your fluff's eyes at all.*


----------



## angel_chow (Aug 1, 2012)

MaxisMommie said:


> *Hey angel_chow,*
> *You know I have heard of people on here using dove and said that it works nicely. As for me, I have used pantene silicone free shampoo on him before and it was safe. Currently, I am using RosieBGood marshmallow shampoo which is a puppy shampoo and Tresemme conditioner. I really love this combo! So to answer your question, dove should be just fine just don't use it around your fluff's eyes at all.*


Hi Maxismommie,

Thanks for the feedback. I might try an oatmeal soap on her for the meantime. I am really jelous of a lot of you guys because you have access to a lot of dog products. That's one of my challenges being here in the Philippines. I soo want to get Spa Lavish for my baby girl but we don't have them here. Good to know though that we have oatmeal soaps. That'll do for the meantime.

Thanks again

Much Love,
Angel & Chow


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*You are very welcome! I never even thought that to be the case of foreign countries.. interesting. You could order products online though right? *


----------



## lovemyfluffs (Mar 10, 2012)

Once a week for my 2 girls. Sometimes their feet get an extra wash or two during the week, after their daily walks.


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

Do they ever get used to their baths? Mine shake so bad!


----------



## angel_chow (Aug 1, 2012)

MaxisMommie said:


> *You are very welcome! I never even thought that to be the case of foreign countries.. interesting. You could order products online though right? *


Yup,but the shipping cost is more expensive than the product. Lol! 😁 there are imported products here but we don't have everything,which is sad for me and my baby girl. 😔


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Ahh yes I imagine the shipping is crazy! *

*Luckylacy,*
*I imagine it all has to do with the temperament of your fluff. Mine hates his bathes or any grooming for that matter, but he was untouched for the first few years of his life so I think he will get used to it a little bit but not completely. If your fluff is a puppy then they should gain trust and get used to it yes.*


----------



## angel_chow (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello,

Is Dawn dishwashing liquid really safe for our dogs? I'll give in to ordering online and pay costly shipping fees just to get hold of this product. Also, can this soap keep our pups smell fresh longer? 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

